# Revolver Question...?



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm kind of new to guns and I've been doing research and my due diligence in preparation for purchasing a new revolver. O*--I want to get a Double action .357 Mag (with a 2" (maybe 3") long barrel) and I have it down to either a Ruger SP101 or a Smith and Wesson (not sure yet on the exact model). I'm leaning a little more toward the Ruger at this point due to price and also from what I'm told the Ruger SP101 is a bit heavier than a standard SW revolver (of similar size) and therefore has a bit less recoil which I like. 

So here's my break down....

I want it primarily for home defense (maybe also to carry) and something to take with me camping, and fishing. I'll most likely only shoot .38 special out of it (cheaper ammo, and less recoil if the wife were to shoot it too), but I like the option of being able to also shoot .357 slugs. I went to a firing range yesterday in hopes to rent a couple different ones and do some shooting in order to get a feel for which one I like better. They had the Ruger SP101 I like, but the only SW they had was an airweight .38 Special. While there I noticed that there was more resistance on the trigger (you had to pull harder) on the Ruger than on the SW. 

So here's the question, was the trigger easier to pull on the SW only because that particular model was a .38 Special airweight or will a .357 SW trigger pull easier than the Ruger too?

If anyone owns or has any experience with either of these firearms I would love any additional input, plus/minuses, opinions you may have on what direction I should go and why.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In either revolver, you will have a choice of frame size. In the small frame, you have either the sp101 or J frame. Medium frame S&W K frame or Ruger Security Six. Medium large, the S&W L frame or Ruger GP100. The Security Six can be found on the used gun market and are pretty good guns. I have one that I have shot for almost 30 years. In a nut shell, the Ruger will be a little more robust than the S&W, and cost a little less. The S&W will have better triggers, and be a little more accurate. Oh, and the L frame Smith comes in a 7 or 8 shot model.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

A couple of thoughts. First, you might also consider a Taurus Revolver. They are essentially knock offs of SW with similar features like a nice, easy, smooth double action trigger pull. In fact I like some features better than the SW like a more visable front sight and a more comfortable grip (for me). They are of reasonably good quality and considerablly cheaper than SW. In fact I believe they are actually owned by SW. However, they are imported (from Brazile I think) if that is important to you. I have a Taurus M66 357 Mag. with a 4 inch barrel and 7 round capacity. It is a pretty heafty gun but my wife actually enjoys shooting it (with 38 special rounds). Secondly, you mentioned home defense and outdoor use but not conceal and carry. The big advantage of very short barrels (2-3 inches) is ease of carry and concealment. If you might someday want to carry it that is a good choice. My gun is great for open carry and a great vehicle gun but a bit cumbersome to conceal. The disadvantage of very short barrels are significant muzzle flash (particularly with 357 mag rounds) and report. Also more muzzle rising recoil. If you are never going to try to conceal it you might consider a little longer barrel. Smaller and lighter is not allways better in hanguns.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

campfire said:


> A couple of thoughts. First, you might also consider a Taurus Revolver. They are essentially knock offs of SW with similar features like a nice, easy, smooth double action trigger pull. In fact I like some features better than the SW like a more visable front sight and a more comfortable grip (for me). They are of reasonably good quality and considerablly cheaper than SW. In fact I believe they are actually owned by SW. However, they are imported (from Brazile I think) if that is important to you. I have a Taurus M66 357 Mag. with a 4 inch barrel and 7 round capacity. It is a pretty heafty gun but my wife actually enjoys shooting it (with 38 special rounds). Secondly, you mentioned home defense and outdoor use but not conceal and carry. The big advantage of very short barrels (2-3 inches) is ease of carry and concealment. If you might someday want to carry it that is a good choice. My gun is great for open carry and a great vehicle gun but a bit cumbersome to conceal. The disadvantage of very short barrels are significant muzzle flash (particularly with 357 mag rounds) and report. Also more muzzle rising recoil. If you are never going to try to conceal it you might consider a little longer barrel. Smaller and lighter is not allways better in hanguns.


I may actually go the carry/conceal route, but would maybe also consider a Taurus. Thanks


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks so far for the info! Keep em' coming.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Almost without exception S&W revolvers will have a better trigger pull than a Ruger out of the box. They usually beat the Taurus as well, but because the Taurus tends to be a bit of a S&W clone, they can be more similar.

However, you can have the trigger on a Ruger improved by a gunsmith for a reasonable fee. I don't know what the going rate for this is anymore, or who does it, but it is an option down the road if you love the SP101 but would like a better trigger pull.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

The S&W 357 Model 60 with 2 inch barrel is a nice small gun and can be concealed if you want to do that sometime. It is a pleasure to shoot with 38 ammo, however it is kinda rank with 357 Mag ammo. 

One problem with shooting 38 ammo in a 357 is that you get a carbon buildup right at the end of the brass, and it is hard to clean. Since I reload, I make some light loads in the 357 brass to avoid that problem. You can also avoid that problem if you get a gun for 38 Spl only, which makes good sense if you are thinking you will shoot 38s anyway.

If you are not wanting a gun for concealed carry, I would go for a heavier frame and a 4 inch or longer barrel. They are so much nicer to shoot with the Magnum loads.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 3 inch SP101 that I use for CFP when I feel like I wanna mix up my concealed carry firearm. I absolutely love it. the double action pull on it kinda sucks, but I dont plan on using the double action much. the only other draw back from the SP101 is, is its only a 5 shot. If you ever want to take it for a test drive, lemme know and I'd be more than happy to let you give her a whirl. I personally like rugers for a number of reasons. #1- IMO they are over built. they can generally handle "redline" loads better than smiths becuase they have more steel in them. #2- the cost. They are built for the working man. They have decent quality and they wont break the bank. #3- for the type of shooting I do, mostly plinking, its simply perfect. I do own a couple GP100's and the best thing I have done to improve the trigger pull is put some "Wolf Springs" in them and that makes the trigger absolutely outstanding and only costs about 10 bucks a set. I'm not sure if you can put springs in the SP101 or not. -Ov- anywho. my vote would be for the Ruger. But I am a little bias when it comes to rugers. *OOO* 



Gee


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It is Sunday. I am sitting here at work bored waiting for other people to get their act together so I can do something useful and thinking about guns. So I will share some more thoughts for whatever they are worth. I have had a CFP for about a year now and though I do not have as much experience as many forum members I have learned a couple of things. One of the things that I have learned is the principle of "specificity of design". There are pros, cons, advantages and disadvantages to ever gun. At present I have two center fire handguns. I have allready mentiioned my 357 Mag. which I carry in my vehicle and my camping trailer and I frequently carry openly in the outdoors. I still feel somewhat selfconsious about carrying it openly in public places. For these applications it is PERFECT! But it is just too heavy and bulky to try to concealed. I also have an older SW k frame 38 special with a 2 inch barrel. It is a little easier to carry concealed and when I carry concealed it is what I carry. But the facts are that it is still not that convenient and comfortable to carry concealed particularly in warm weather. When I carry it, I carry it in a "gay" fanny pack holster which is not really concealed but fits the requirements for concealment. But even then it is not that convenient or comfortable to carry. That is probably why I do not carry it very often. On the other hand my single daughter who works shift work has a Taraus Ultalight revolver that is more suitable for conceal and carry than my medium frame 38 and she carries it in her purse more frequently. My son-in-law (another daughter) just picked up a Beretta Tomcat in 32 special that is even BETTER suited for conceal and carry. You can actually put it in your pocket and hardly know it is there. I also noticed handeling it that it is almost allways pointed at someting that you are not really interested in shooting, usually sensative body parts. Did I mention that there are pros, cons, advantages and disadvantages to all guns? My point to all of this rambling is that even though some guns are suited for more than one application, most guns are specifically designed and best suited for a specific application. So if you can afford multiple guns for multiple applications you should get guns that are best suited for their intended use. If you cannot afford multiple guns for multiple applications you should thoughtfully decide what use it is intended for and what use is most important to you and get a gun best suited for that use. My advice would be to get a gun best suited for a vehicle gun, camping gun and recreational shooting. I think a 357 Mag. with a relatively large frame and relatively long barrel is a great choice for that application. Then if you are really interested in conceal and carry, make another purchase and get a gun better suited for that purpose. I have found that smaller and lighter is much better for conceal and carry but small light magnum guns just are not that practicle due to muzzel flash, report and recoil. If you just cannot afford two purchases I would recommend that you really don't need anything much bigger than a 38 special revolver for conceal and carry and it could still be used for a vehicle and camping gun. Many quality revolvers in small light designs are also sutable for 38 special +p ammo as well. My 2......ah........4 cents.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I do own a couple GP100's and the best thing I have done to improve the trigger pull is put some "Wolf Springs" in them and that makes the trigger absolutely outstanding and only costs about 10 bucks a set.
> 
> Gee


Question for you. Can "Wolfsprings" be bought at a Cabelas or Sportsmans? Does a gunsmith have to do the install or is it something I can do by myself?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my wolf springs from either Midway or Brownells on line. They are fairly simple to install.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have put all my Wolf Springs in myself, and lemme tell ya, I'm no gunsmith.. and yes, Brownelles is probably the best place for them. I wouldnt go much under about 10 LBS springs though. I use 10ish and they improve both DA and SA. Anywho. if you need any help installing some wolf springs, I'd be more than happy to give you a hand. all it takes is a paperclip and some patience.  


Gee


----------

